

Show HN: ApplyBin - hiring as easy as email, made with Meteor - gfloyd
https://applybin.com

======
jessepollak
_"We respond to candidate applications with a confirmation email that includes
an opt-in link to allow their resume to be seen by other recruiters."_

Uh....glad I saw this tucked away that the bottom, seems pretty sketchy.

EDIT: the blurb mentions that this is opt-in...does that mean as a collector I
can opt-in to this being sent or that the applicant's resume will only be sent
if they opt-in (but the ask is always sent)?

~~~
gfloyd
The candidate has to opt-in, but we do always send a request email. We're
considering making it a paid option to disable those emails entirely, or
customize them how you'd like.

We do want to be as upfront as possible about why this is a free service, so
we hope we've communicated that effectively.

~~~
_lex
This is NOT being upfront. Without coming into the comments I would not have
known you'd try to poach my candidates.

~~~
nilkn
You wouldn't have read the front page for the product before purchasing it?

It's not like this is tucked away in the Terms of Use behind complex legal
language. It is stated quite plainly on the landing page beneath a large
header reading "Why is it free?"

~~~
_lex
Most people skim websites - they don't do a full read. And most people stop
reading once they think they've gotten the gist of what it is. The large
header reading "why is it free" is so far below the fold that I never saw it.
I revisited the page 3 times and eventually found it by doing cmd+f and
searching for "why is it free", and I could only do that because you said
there was a header with that title there.

This is a huge deal to any business that takes themselves seriously, and when
you bury the lead like this, it makes me not trust you. As I said before, this
detail should be under the "pricing" text, since that's what every person who
might use this service is going to be looking for, once they understand the
basics.

And I'm a person who might have used this service. I keep a special gmail
account for processing hiring applications. I'm their dream user. And I was
misled so far that I don't trust them.

------
gourneau
This is pretty great. As a developer looking for a job, I want the inverse of
this. Something to track all the jobs I am applying for. Right now I just use
<http://www.streak.com/>

------
magic5227
Don't say "using email is bad" then in the next paragraph "as easy as email"

------
xSwag
Meteor for what seems like a CRUD application, why?

~~~
gfloyd
Meteor allowed us to prototype very quickly. We were able to build several
different versions of the interface to see what worked, and then spent the
majority of our development time polishing it.

Meteor being real-time also made some cool features really easy, like new
candidates showing up in the inbox without having to refresh or poll.

Overall, I'd say development in Meteor was significantly faster than any other
framework I've used.

------
dschep
Looks like your sign up visibility needs to be tweaked when the card is
flipped: <http://i.imgur.com/9v6gSEg.png>

chromium 25 linux

~~~
gfloyd
Thanks for the screenshot! Seems to be an issue on Chromium in Linux. We'll
get that fixed.

------
moconnor
We hire fairly regularly. After skimming the page and glancing at the
screenshots - as many of your prospects will do - I was left wondering why
this is any better than letting people email me their resumes and applying
labels to them.

If you hear this question more often, it probably needs to be addressed
directly. Also, I've never found hiring by email to be a hassle; my pain point
is finding good applicants and screening them - the latter is something
Codility did a good job of helping with.

------
zachgersh
Love to finally see a product built in Meteor that isn't just a demo
application!

Did you guys have any intentions of re-writing CATS to use Meteor?

~~~
gfloyd
We'd love to, but CATS has had 7 years of development now and has thousands of
users, so rewriting it from the ground up would be quite the undertaking.

We'll definitely be using Meteor for any new side projects or external apps
that tie in to CATS, though.

------
davidrudder
I wasn't able to signup. I'm on Firefox under Linux.

The landing page could use a little more explanation. I'm not sure how it
works.

~~~
davidrudder
I'm sorry, I found the explanation below the signup page. One-page sites still
confuse me :)

------
krat0sprakhar
The UI looks damn clean! Congrats on shipping!

------
vijayr
looks nice.

Minor thing - On the big image, the user wouldn't know to mouseover on the
tooltip. I accidentally found out - if I hover on the tooltip, it expands. May
be you could put the expanded version by default?

------
uxwtf
The page doesn't load

